# Cardio after weights, PROTEIN SHAKE????



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey seen quite alot of debate on this before, whats people's views on having a protein shake straight after intense weights then giving it maybe 0-5 minutes and hitting the cardio for 10-20 minutes?

I'm only aware that if you dont in-take some sort of fuel/food your cardio will partly burn muscle off aswell as fat as you lack glycogen stores, true?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

running/cycling with a protein shake sloshing around your stomach, cannot be good.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Have 10g BCAA. Simples


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

makes me feel sick id rather do it in 2 seperate sessions


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought taking BCAAs wont prevent all muscle lose though only directly helps?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I do my weights then 20 mins cardio and then have my shake


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I do my weights in the morning and have a shake 10 mins after then do cardio on an evening. Split it up as it works better for me I can give my best to each workout. Plus I've nothing better to do on an evening


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

I do weights, the 10-30 mins cardio then have a shake. I take BCAAs during workout and don't notice any issues.

I'm doing low intensity CV at the moment though, I could see it being a problem with HIIT.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Weights then cardio, then shakes. Try not to get too caught up in your timing, unless everything else from diet to rest, and all in between has been scrutinized in as much depth.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

NickDuffy said:


> I thought taking BCAAs wont prevent all muscle lose though only directly helps?


Its going to do a lot more than a protein shake will do.

Amino acids are the most simple building blocks of protein.

Think of them as lego.

With a protein shake your body takes say a lego house.. or what ever (could even be a lego c0ck if your that way inclined haha)

It first has to take this lego house apart into the individual blocks of lego, this takes time, and energy.

It then has to reassemble into protein.

With amino acids you are basically drinking the individual blocks of lego, saving the time and energy of disassembly (digestion)

So they can be absorbed and sent where they are needed, using less energy from digestion and less time from disassembly

Also you have to take account that your bodys main priority is not to digest whilst doing strenuous exercise.

The blood flow is massively reduced to the digestive system, and is directed towards oxygenating your muscles.

So in that light not only will the digestion process be slower, the shake will have more of a chance of becoming your puke as its going to be slosshing around in your stomach, waiting till you have stopped exercising to digest.

Based on that information I would either go for.

Weights -> 10g BCAA -> Cardio -> protein shake

or just

Weights -> Cardio -> protein shake

Or you could just separate your weights and cardio sessions ?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> I thought taking BCAAs wont prevent all muscle lose though only directly helps?


Consider your thought process. If BCAAs are simple in form and easily digests...what makes you think a protein shake would respond any faster or better?

Also, do you really believe having a shake PWO before doing cardio is ingested that quick? Do you think the body is so deprived of food (that its honestly still digesting from the day before) that a shake has to be consumed before pwo cardio to stop precious muscle loss?

If you sit back and really think about how your body works, you'd prob be able to come to your own sensible decision.

And to answer your question..if you want to vomit, then yes, have a shake, do your cardio.

Far too many people worry about being catabolic and muscle loss, instead of just working out with high intensity, having a run, going home and eating a full hearty meal. Realistically, losing muscle through exercise takes some serious fook up along the way. Likely people would be those that do too much exercise, dont eat enough cos they're trying to "cut up" and dont manage their diet properly.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Load of worrying over nothing.

If you're fed pre-WO the nutrients from that meal will still be releasing into your system prociding plenty of nutrients to hold off any potential catabolism, even with cardio after your weights. Do you workout, do your cardio, go home and eat.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

NickDuffy said:


> I'm only aware that if you dont in-take some sort of fuel/food your cardio will partly burn muscle off aswell as fat as you lack glycogen stores, true?


False. You wont be glycogen depleted from a weights session unless you are in there for 2 hours or more.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Consider your thought process. If BCAAs are simple in form and easily digests...what makes you think a protein shake would respond any faster or better?
> 
> Also, do you really believe having a shake PWO before doing cardio is ingested that quick? Do you think the body is so deprived of food (that its honestly still digesting from the day before) that a shake has to be consumed before pwo cardio to stop precious muscle loss?
> 
> ...


Reps bro.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

2004mark said:


> False. You wont be glycogen depleted from a weights session unless you are in there for 2 hours or more.


That depends on carb intake really.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

The annoying thing is I'm taking myprotein protein supp which I actually added more BCAAs to lol... wish I hadn't now


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

And I'm recently cutting back on the amount of carbs 1/2 hours before training, seems to be much better workout, guessing thats because of the cortisol effect from carbs?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Themanabolic said:


> That depends on carb intake really.


Yep... I was thinking of myself there tbh, should have explained it a bit more, but I would say for the average trainer it is true.

Unless you are on a low carb diet and you are not training am then you should be fine. Like bayman said, just make sure you've had a good pre-workout meal.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

NickDuffy said:


> And I'm recently cutting back on the amount of carbs 1/2 hours before training, seems to be much better workout, guessing thats because of the cortisol effect from carbs?


Honestly, I think your thinking into things FARRRRR to much


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

NickDuffy said:


> And I'm recently cutting back on the amount of carbs 1/2 hours before training, seems to be much better workout, guessing thats because of the cortisol effect from carbs?


Pre-workout meal doesn't necessarily mean immediately before... could be hours and you will be fine.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> And I'm recently cutting back on the amount of carbs 1/2 hours before training, seems to be much better workout, guessing thats because of the cortisol effect from carbs?


Most likely re-active hypoglycemia aka a drop in blood sugar levels during the workout.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Another person overly complicating things for no beneficial reason


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Honestly, I think your thinking into things FARRRRR to much


Really??? 2 likes for this and none for my lego analogie.

F*ck u all :lol:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Fu€k you. I unliked.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

freeline said:


> Fu€k you. I unliked.


Since when did F*ck get the Euro... F*ck u even more


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Since when did F*ck get the Euro... F*ck u even more


Phuck you? Ghetto style


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Some excellent responses here : )

So is there much difference in going;

Weights > cardio > shake

rather than

Weights > BCAA's > Cardio > Shake?


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

No, not unless everything is nailed to the umpteenth degree. Which i can guarantee it isn't with most.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Sim6 said:


> Some excellent responses here : )
> 
> So is there much difference in going;
> 
> ...


Minimal I'd say.

Its not going to be detrimental, but the benefit of it will be small.

But then again if you take all these small benefits that supplements give you, and combine them, you could have a big benefit.

But empty pockets.

Steak & Test for me 

(I'm lying i use BCAA, CEE, Multis.... but still  )


----------

